# clown loach



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

hey i was wondering when does a clown loach dies like a salmon after it lay eggs. Mine was swimming fine yesterday but today it is gulping for air at the bottom of the tnak. I dont know what is wrong with it because i saw the two I think mating last time. It usually chases other fishes around the tank but today it just laying in the bottom gulping for air.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

no, they dont die after spawning. when kept in groups they like to lay on their sides, which fools a lot of hobbyists into thinking their dead.


is it real pale in color? what size tank and water parameters?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

There are almost no recorded verified instances of clown loaches breeding in tanks so you can rule that out.


----------



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a question about clown loaches... are they aggressive towards other fish? i wanted to put some in with some tetras, zebra danios, and guppies but i fear they will like eat them.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 7 clowns ranging from 4-7 inches imn my 75. I also have about 40 cardinal tetras in the tank and have neve seen the clowns eat them nor even try.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

They can be aggressive towards corys. and usually are. But they need way warmer water than danios, and a BIG tank and a group.


----------



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

well i have a 29 gallon tank with the water kept at about 76 degrees... i was thinking about getting two loaches? is it a bad idea, plus they were about 8.50 each, i dont know if thats a good price or not


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Clown loaches will not fit in a 29g if thats what your asking. and yes $8.50 is about right


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

lexus is right, they will not fit, but wow! the small ones round here go for $20!


----------



## GPSpiderMKII (Apr 26, 2005)

why dont you try petsmart... thats where i saw them for 8.50, if there is one around you. what other bottom feeders would you guys suggest for the 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

corydoras or shrimp


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

A 6-8 group of corys would do fine. And about the clown loach breeding: There is actually few accidental breedings even in here, but as you mentioned it is extremely rare.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, it cost your loaches several years (after 8 years, maybe) to "be mature" and start their sexual activities... and many fish (especially scaleless fish) lay by their side....
It's fun to watch them lay in group....


----------

